# Unusual Jigsaw Puzzle



## wasabi (Aug 2, 2005)

Try this, it's fun......

http://www.brl.ntt.co.jp/people/hara/fly.swf


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 2, 2005)

wasabi, that was very cool.    Thanks!!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 2, 2005)

You're very welcome, SC.


----------



## jkath (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool indeed, Wasabi.

You always have the best internet goodies!
Thanks!


----------



## Raven (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh that's FUN!

~ Raven ~


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 2, 2005)

That was so neat!!!

 Barbara


----------



## Dove (Aug 3, 2005)

Idid it! I did it!
Yea!!


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2005)

took me a few minutes but i finally got it !
pretty neat


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2005)

If you like puzzles, try www.jigzone.com.  I love it.  In fact, someone bought me a CD-ROM puzzle program, and I don't like it as much as jigzone, which is free.  They have everything from extremely easy to very hard.  You can send them pictures to use at the site too.

 Barbara


----------



## SousWee (Aug 4, 2005)

Cool link, Thanks my girlfriend will love it!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks for the entertainment this morning....I like puzzles


----------



## tweedee (Aug 8, 2005)

Those are some really cool puzzles. Thanks


----------



## msalper (Aug 9, 2005)

That was very funny.. thanks wasabi!!


----------

